# Hello from Vancouver, Canada!



## Temptasia (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I just recently signed up looking for some real life inspiration.
Boy is this site ever fun! It's nice to see a lot of positivity and support for girls wanting to have fun and learn various techniques to creatively express themselves through makeup. 

My name is Julie and I am addicted.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome Julie!...and I'm addicted to Specktra myself


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 6, 2006)

I love all the pretty pictures.

It's so indulgent, it's like porn.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 6, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 6, 2006)

welcome julie!!


----------



## Janice (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Julie, Glad to have you here.


----------



## eli33 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi julie! I joined to see what this was all about! I am a makeup artist. Heard a lot about this sight!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 6, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks girls!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome fellow MACoholic!


----------



## ben (Jul 6, 2006)

challah!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome! Yay, another Vancouverite.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome!! YEAH Vancouver rocks!!


----------



## Dawn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Julie!
Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

